# trouble codes



## charliedrums (Feb 15, 2012)

My wife has a 2000 Altima. The check engine light has been on for a while, and I finally decided to check it out. I've read that I can pull codes without a scanner, but my deciphering doesn't seem correct. I get 12-2-3-4. Only supposed to go to 10, right? Well Autozone pulled two codes for me. P1126, which I've read is the thermostat-changed that. Also P0325-knock sensor. I've read this code shouldn't set the light off, but may show with other codes. Is this correct? I've reset the light for now. If it comes back on, how can I be sure to pull the codes correctly without going back to the store? My 12-2-3-4 repeats over and over....Thanks!


----------

